# Delonte West



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

After watching Delonte West play tonight, I can pretty much see that Marcus Banks will be taking on the Kendrick Perkins/forgotten potential guy role. How long do you think it will be before we see Marcus Banks shipped out of Boston?

Also, what does this mean for the 2003 Celtics draft? We end up with Banks and Perkins. I think Perkins will end up being a good player, but it looks like Banks will be on the way out of Boston as soon as possible.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

So West is your future PG?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

One game and he is already sainted? No wonder the Celtics can't pick players to save their lives. Danny Ainge is just as quick of a snap judgement maker as the fans are.

It is impossible for someone to show what they can do in 6 minutes a game. Marcus Banks or anyone needs to be on the court in order to learn how to improve.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> One game and he is already sainted? No wonder the Celtics can't pick players to save their lives. Danny Ainge is just as quick of a snap judgement maker as the fans are.
> 
> It is impossible for someone to show what they can do in 6 minutes a game. Marcus Banks or anyone needs to be on the court in order to learn how to improve.


I think its pretty clear that Marcus Banks had fallen out of favor with the front office this off-season. They did try to deal the guy after all. And Doc Rivers said that he thought that Delonte would be the backup PG before his thumb injury. I think tonight, Delonte showed a little bit of why. Marcus has to get it before he can realize the potential that he has. Delonte appears to get it already, but needs to learn the PG position. The guy also has a lot more athleticism than I thought he did and really went after it on defense.

I was in Marcus' corner before this game. But after watching Delonte, I think I'm switching sides.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Marcus' corner before this game. But after watching Delonte, I think I'm switching sides.


Spoken like a True Kerry-esque Celtics fan  j/k I do the same thing


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I switched sides in July. There is no comparison. West has a basketball IQ of about 150. Banks BB IQ is about 50.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I wasn't a big fan of Delonte West when the celtics picked him this spring, I thought "here we go again trying to turn an undersized 2 guard into a point", but I got to see some of the summer league games and was surprised at how composed he played. I wrote that off as playing against a competition level way lower than what he would face in the regular season, but for his first time in the big show he looked good last night. He has xcellent court vision and a feel for the flow of the game, the two biggest things that Banks is lacking. I don't think he's ready for sainthood, but he played very well for his first game. So far I am impressed by all of our picks this year. I expected big things out of Jefferson, but the rest have been pleasant surprises and while they are all still very raw, they all have potential. 

I agree with Agoo, the poise West showed last night punched Bank's ticket out of town.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BackwoodsBum</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with Agoo, the poise West showed last night punched Bank's ticket out of town.


This is why fans don't run the team. If it was up to people like you the team would never have a chance to gell together.

How can you make such a snap judgement about a guy who played 10 minutes? You have not seen enough of either player to plan the parade yet and you certainly have not seen enough of either player to plan their retirement.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It IS only one game, but....*

That pass that Delonte threw up to Allen on the break? I can tell you from watching Marcus for a season and change that Marcus would have pushed the dribble and tried to either create his own shot or throw a fancy pass or alley-oop to Tony. Get the ball up the floor, fast! That is how you run the break and Delonte sparked the second unit. He deserves more minutes at this point at backup PG. Look for him to elevate to that role in Miami. Oh, did I also mention that Delonte can shoot whereas Marcus cannot? It's nice to have a PG that can shoot free throws, let alone mid-range open shots.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Indeed, West was very impressive. As Tommy said, he showed lots of poise and controlled the tempo of the game very well. The guy clearly has more PG abilities than Banks, it hasn't been debatable since the guy was in college. Superior ball handler and open court passer, plays a more even tempered game. Banks is the superior defender and penetrator, but that's it.

I’d be shocked if Banks is still a Celtic by the trading deadline.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

West broke his hand. His said to be out for three months.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*What? NOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Let's hope it is not that long. Marcus, please take this opportunity and run with it. 

Banks had three pretty good games in a row there, starting with the Knicks. We need this kid to play well. I hope he rises to the challenge.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, it's reported West is out indefinitely.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Banks is tearing it up tonight...

I don't see the point in trading Banks. Payton will be gone in a year or two and then you'll need Banks to back up West.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Payton will be gone by the trade deadline, in all likelihood. Given West's latest injury I'd say Marcus is hear for the long term.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Payton will be gone by the trade deadline, in all likelihood. Given West's latest injury I'd say Marcus is hear for the long term.


There's no way Payton is gone by the deadline, that would leave them with Banks and West. And what could the Celtics get in return anyway.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Still trying to get Banks huh EHL? :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Still trying to get Banks huh EHL? :laugh:


What? I don't have control over the Lakers personal moves Pan. Just like you don't have control over purchasing League Pass, apparently. :grinning:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Payton will be here until the season is over and then we have his capspace and he will go sign with a west coast club to end his career. Marcus may be gone by the trade deadline if Delonte comes back and plays like he did the other night, however, if Marcus somehow gets consistent before then he might stick around.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Delonte Who?*

What a performance by Banks. Sometimes a little competition makes for better performance. Keep it up, Marcus! And get well Delonte! I love it!


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, if there is ever a good time to trade Banks, it will be now because he's finally getting minutes to showcase. Once the showcasing is done (ie, West gets back), then Banks' stock will be riped for trading.

The idea is trade a player when his value is high.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Buy Low, Sell High is the Right Idea*

But I think you let this play out. Marcus can get this time, however long it is, to showcase himself and help the Boston Celtics win basketball games (hopefully). At the end of this period, and however long it takes for him to regain basketball conditioning in practice, etc., Danny and Doc need to sit down and evaluate.

If Banks plays close to this for the next month, Delonte is out of luck, and you're crazy to trade him. If this is just one game, West gets his job back.

We need Marcus to play great, simple as that. If he sucks it up, his trade value plummets and we lose games. If he excels, we have another blue chip and we win more games. I would love to keep Marcus and hope he succeeds. Gary in all likelihood won't be here next year, and Marcus has the physical skills to be a star. Maybe he is learning. He has to have been humbled somewhat by the drafting of Delonte, the benching, and the trade.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*We've seen this before*

It's not like this is the first decent game Marcus Banks has ever played. We've seen this from him before, even this season, only to see him completely suck up the court the next game. Marcus is not consistent, lets not get carried away with one game performance. I still think West is better than Marcus.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

West is a definitely a more steady PG than Banks. Banks can become an important cog in the Celtics' future if Doc and Ainge decide not to trade him this season. However, he simply can't be more than a backup PG. I know he's young, but he's simply too out of control to play consistent minutes. I think he can play a sort of 6th man Bobby Jackson role for the Celtics though, and that obviously wouldn't be a bad thing. It depends how far Tony Allen progresses as well, since he could play PG (and defend them) if he decided to.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yes, he's had good games*

But did he have a game where he put it all together...the defense, the distribution AND the jump shot? I don't remember it.

You're right, though. It's only one game.

Delonte has the shot, the basketball IQ. But Marcus has the tangible athleticism. Let's hope Marcus keeps playing well. And see where Doc can take this.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Imagine if we could somehow combine West's court IQ and outside shooting ability with Banks' speed and athleticism into one player then we would have something, unfortunately we have two players neither of which is ready for prime time just yet.


----------

